# 2022 New Year Resolutions related to photography?



## SquarePeg (Jan 1, 2022)

Anyone want to share their photography related resolutions for the coming year?  I have a couple.

1 - get out for sunrise more often
2 - take fewer photos (nothing like getting home and having 20 perfectly identical frames)
3 - learn PS (layers, composites, frequency separation)
4 - get into better shape/range of motion/flexibility - between my knee pain and my cranky back I can't always get the photo that I want


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Jan 1, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> between my knee pain and my cranky back I can't always get the photo that I want



Do I understand that, like me, you are over seventeen?


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 1, 2022)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> Do I understand that, like me, you are over seventeen?


Seventeen at heart.


----------



## CherylL (Jan 1, 2022)

I hear ya on the knee pain!


----------



## CherylL (Jan 1, 2022)

The grands got me two photography books.  One is for a 52 week project where you can write notes.  It is written for a beginner, but I'll try out the ones that I don't have experience.  The other book has many, many photographers with their thoughts and ideas for photography.  I did skim the index to see if any TPF members were listed 

1.  read and work the 2 books
2.  capture motion shots like the pups running at me.  I need to learn the tracking camera menu
3.  attend more of the local meetups.  I really enjoyed the 3 times last year I attended for portrait sessions.
4.  learn the capabilities of the mask panel in PS.  I tend to do things the way I have done for 10+ years and not venture in the new ways.
5.  watch a course or two at CreativeLive.  Normally I do this in Jan to Mar when the weather is too bad to get out


----------



## limr (Jan 1, 2022)

Goal: take some pictures.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 1, 2022)

CherylL said:


> I hear ya on the knee pain!


I keep one of these in the car and it really comes in handy.  If I know I’ll need it, I hook it to my bag or belt hook with a carabiner Also use my hiking poles if there’s nothing to pull myself up with.






						Amazon.com: Black Duck Brand Set of Foam Kneeling Pads! Perfect for Long Gardening Hours! (3 Kneeling Pads)
					

Amazon.com: Black Duck Brand Set of Foam Kneeling Pads! Perfect for Long Gardening Hours! (3 Kneeling Pads)



					www.amazon.com
				




This one I have at home for gardening.  






						Amazon.com: Garden Kneeler and Seat - Sturdy Garden Bench Stool with Thicken & Soft Kneeling Pad，Heavy Duty Foldable Garden Stool Bonus 2 Large Pouches for Gardening Tools by OasisSpace (Blue) : Patio, Lawn & Garden
					

Amazon.com: Garden Kneeler and Seat - Sturdy Garden Bench Stool with Thicken & Soft Kneeling Pad，Heavy Duty Foldable Garden Stool Bonus 2 Large Pouches for Gardening Tools by OasisSpace (Blue) : Patio, Lawn & Garden



					www.amazon.com


----------



## PJM (Jan 1, 2022)

Think more  before pressing that shutter button.


----------



## terri (Jan 1, 2022)

Those knee pads are a brilliant idea.  I can totally relate to the back pain (as some of you already know!), so I would like to explore shooting my 35mm Pentax again.   I got bored with small negatives and fell in love with medium format, but current reality is, it's a bit much now if I'm walking any distance. 

We've been buying some fun old cameras that take 120 film, they're just fixed lenses.   

My 2022 resolution is to acknowledge my weight limits and just get out and shoot something!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Jan 1, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> 2 - take fewer photos (nothing like getting home and having 20 perfectly identical frames)



I am the one reviewing the shoots of my sons and my younger one
is the expert in *doing the same thing hoping for different results!*


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 1, 2022)

2022 ? Everything will just be more of the same......


----------



## makinsphoto (Jan 4, 2022)

I was asked by some friends to shoot their wedding. I looked up some info online and gave them an answer that I'd do it. So, as I am studying Wedding Photography, I hope to be a 2nd shooter at least once, practice street photography and portraits. I still have 6 months, but a lot to learn. I have no experience shooting people, as my interests lie within Nature Photography and Cars/Boats. But I am not totally new at this, they asked me because they have seen my work and love it. In addition I need to learn more about my camera and LR/PS editing as I have knowledge, but it's limited.

Also I always wanted to do Photography as a career, so I am going to use this as a way to jump-start into that. If I end up loving this I may look into being a Wedding Photographer, if not, I have an interest in Real Estate Photography.

Either way I will be studying/shooting more this year than I have previously.


----------



## Geenphoto (Jan 4, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> Anyone want to share their photography related resolutions for the coming year?  I have a couple.
> 
> 1 - get out for sunrise more often
> 2 - take fewer photos (nothing like getting home and having 20 perfectly identical frames)
> ...


Like you, get out at sunrise and sunset. 
some of my favorite pho are long exposure, I want to do more. 
create more photo ops for myself.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 4, 2022)

Geenphoto said:


> Like you, get out at sunrise and sunset.
> some of my favorite pho are long exposure, I want to do more.
> create more photo ops for myself.


Sunrise is easier to get up for this time of year but it’s freezing around here that early!  Tomorrow’s sunrise is just after 7 but the temps will be below 30.

sunset happens while I’m working ☹️


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 6, 2022)

Get my butt into the dark and do some BW printing. And maybe use some paint brushes to "paint' on the developer. 

Oh.....and buy a house so I can have a dedicated darkroom (and a garage for my Mustang's.....LOL)


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 6, 2022)

I'm want to get more comfortable shooting people. With a camera. I want to do more street and candid work this year and I have to get better about putting myself out there.  I have a couple project ideas I'd like to do locally, but it will involve asking people if I can take their picture and that always skeezes me out.

I want to start doing more video. I have the capabilities, so why not use them. I'd like to do short videos mainly putting together stills with simple footage.

I want to try and sell some prints this year. I'm finally comfortable with the idea that some people might actually pay me some money for my stuff after selling quite a few for the holidays, that I'd like to expand on that. Again, I have all this gear, if I can recoup some costs, why not?

At the end of the day though, my photos are for me. It's all I am leaving to the world.  I just want to share my images and if anyone gleans anything from it, or feels anything from any of them, then I am happy with that, too.

Like you, OP, I am not without my aches and pains. . . 2 hip replacements, only one good lung, cancer survivor, living with chronic sarcoidosis. . . . I am TRYING to not let it slow me down, and the harder I push, somedays the body pushes back harder.  I've really been using photogrpahy for an excuse/reason to get out every day and get moving, and NOT end up at the pub for hours on end. I'm not sure if it's helping or hurting but it does my head good and the money I've save out of the pub adds to gear funds, lol.

Cheers to a great 2022, all!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 6, 2022)

TATTRAT said:


> I'm want to get more comfortable shooting people. With a camera. I want to do more street and candid work this year and I have to get better about putting myself out there.  I have a couple project ideas I'd like to do locally, but it will involve asking people if I can take their picture and that always skeezes me out.
> 
> I want to start doing more video. I have the capabilities, so why not use them. I'd like to do short videos mainly putting together stills with simple footage.
> 
> ...



I always tell people that photography…

1- keeps me sane
2- keeps me out of trouble
3- keeps me healthy

I’m glad to know it has helped you too.


----------



## Dave Maciak (Jan 6, 2022)

makinsphoto said:


> I was asked by some friends to shoot their wedding. I looked up some info online and gave them an answer that I'd do it. So, as I am studying Wedding Photography, I hope to be a 2nd shooter at least once, practice street photography and portraits. I still have 6 months, but a lot to learn. I have no experience shooting people, as my interests lie within Nature Photography and Cars/Boats. But I am not totally new at this, they asked me because they have seen my work and love it. In addition I need to learn more about my camera and LR/PS editing as I have knowledge, but it's limited.
> 
> Also I always wanted to do Photography as a career, so I am going to use this as a way to jump-start into that. If I end up loving this I may look into being a Wedding Photographer, if not, I have an interest in Real Estate Photography.
> 
> Either way I will be studying/shooting more this year than I have previously.


Best advice being a "new second shooter" at a wedding.  As one who has shot many (100 plus) professionally i can say this:  work with the pro, ask what he (or she) has for rules for you.  He (or she) makes a living at this--don't get in his way--be his aid and learn!  My biggest complaint was the individuals trying to arrange the poses, and firing of strobes at the wrong instant!  Good luck!! Be patient! Be polite!
PS  Boston was full of wedding shooters; I worked out of a studio 10 West Street.  Loved it


----------



## cdd29 (Jan 6, 2022)

mine's 43 megapixels


----------



## Dave Maciak (Jan 8, 2022)

TATTRAT said:


> I'm want to get more comfortable shooting people. With a camera. I want to do more street and candid work this year and I have to get better about putting myself out there.  I have a couple project ideas I'd like to do locally, but it will involve asking people if I can take their picture and that always skeezes me out.
> 
> I want to start doing more video. I have the capabilities, so why not use them. I'd like to do short videos mainly putting together stills with simple footage.
> 
> ...


You go buddy!!  Hang in there and do your thing.  I love street photography and not much more interesting than people, IMO.


----------



## smithdan (Jan 8, 2022)

...to stop bringing home every abandoned film camera I find in thrift stores until I have run at least one roll through the ones gathering dust on the shelf that I haven't shot yet.


----------



## RichieS (Jan 12, 2022)

Explore new means of photography as my main photography is being adversely affected by the current pandemic


----------



## Dave Maciak (Jan 17, 2022)

Dave Maciak said:


> Best advice being a "new second shooter" at a wedding.  As one who has shot many (100 plus) professionally i can say this:  work with the pro, ask what he (or she) has for rules for you.  He (or she) makes a living at this--don't get in his way--be his aid and learn!  My biggest complaint was the individuals trying to arrange the poses, and firing of strobes at the wrong instant!  Good luck!! Be patient! Be polite!
> PS  Boston was full of wedding shooters; I worked out of a studio 10 West Street.  Loved it


A PS to your interest in street photography:  Use a short lens!!!  For me it's 35mm f/2.8!!!  Last weekend I was at a Farmer's Market here in town.  Ran into and talked briefly with a guy who had a lens as long as a man's arm!!!  Scaring, aggravating, and angering everybody he pointed it at---he could have used it from out in the parking lot!!
Anyway, give a short lens a try, if you are not already.


----------



## Geenphoto (Jan 19, 2022)

Dave Maciak said:


> A PS to your interest in street photography:  Use a short lens!!!  For me it's 35mm f/2.8!!!  Last weekend I was at a Farmer's Market here in town.  Ran into and talked briefly with a guy who had a lens as long as a man's arm!!!  Scaring, aggravating, and angering everybody he pointed it at---he could have used it from out in the parking lot!!
> Anyway, give a short lens a try, if you are not already.


Interesting.  I guess large lenses may seem scary to some.  I don't do much in the way of street photography but I do like my prime lenses when something of that sort arrises.  A 35mm or 50mm lense are short, light, and not overly intrusive.  For scheduled events I like my Nikon 24-70mm f/2.8 when taking pictures of the crowd.


----------



## limr (Jan 19, 2022)

Geenphoto said:


> Interesting.  I guess large lenses may seem scary to some.  I don't do much in the way of street photography but I do like my prime lenses when something of that sort arrises.  A 35mm or 50mm lense are short, light, and not overly intrusive.  For scheduled events I like my Nikon 24-70mm f/2.8 when taking pictures of the crowd.



Really depends on your goal when shooting street photography. There are some that say use a wider lens and get closer. The whole "If your pictures aren't good enough, you aren't close enough" idea that some have applied to street photography was actually a quote from Robert Capa about war photography.

I can see how a long lens would put people off if you're trying to take shots of them from up close, and if it's your goal to be more up close and personal, then I agree that you should use a shorter lens.

However, there are different kinds of street photography. Andre Kertesz for example, often shot with a long lens from a distance or from above. These kinds of pictures might include, for example, more context, geometry, anonymity, or negative space to tell a story.


----------



## Dave Maciak (Jan 19, 2022)

Geenphoto said:


> Interesting.  I guess large lenses may seem scary to some.  I don't do much in the way of street photography but I do like my prime lenses when something of that sort arrises.  A 35mm or 50mm lense are short, light, and not overly intrusive.  For scheduled events I like my Nikon 24-70mm f/2.8 when taking pictures of the crowd.


For me I use the short lens when primary shooting is street.  I'm with you with the "mild" zoom as a walking around lens.  Nikon 24-85 VR is my choice for just about everything; size and weight.  I do carry when I travel the 28-300 along with a 35mm D type, and my SB400.
An example of "shock and aw" with a long lens:  Airport in Frankfurt, Germany.  A guy with a Sony had a fairly long lens doing the crowd thing at baggage claim.  Security stopped him and in general made sure he was OK.  Same day I was in the shopping area using my Fuji X-PRO 3.  Not a soul bothered me, even being in close proximity to a security position.


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Mar 10, 2022)

My New Years resolutions only involve women...., never cameras!!! LOL
SS


----------



## Rickbb (Mar 10, 2022)

Many years ago I promised to stop making resolution's. It's the only resolution I've ever kept.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 10, 2022)

The same one I made about 1974


----------



## DelminaNucci (Apr 5, 2022)

Everting will be better than in past years: 2022


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Apr 5, 2022)

DelminaNucci said:


> Everting will be better than in past years: 2022


I take it you do NOT live in Ukraine!?! 😓
SS


----------



## emilyblunt1 (Jun 5, 2022)

As New Year’s Eve approaches, we naturally find ourselves compiling that dreaded list of New Year’s Resolutions. 

10 Top Resolutions for Stock Photographers in 2022:

1. Learn to shoot on green screen
2. Buy a graphics tablet.
3. Go mobile
4. Try a new technique
5. Try something completely new


----------

